

Internet now up to 1.5% of U.S. electricity - alexwg
http://www.scribd.com/vacuum?url=http://maxtility.com/SciAm0804.pdf

======
anewaccountname
Tangent: we could cut a ton of electricity use if people would just wear heavy
clothes when indoors in the winter time.

